# how to forward port



## hansraj (Apr 14, 2008)

Friends i have BSNL provided modem "WA3002-G4". So far i have been controlling my desktop from my laptop using a software called "Real VNC". But the problem is now I want to control the desktop from anywhere in the world(actually any other PC with a net access). For that i need to use port forwarding and I am unable to find that option in the modem settings(192.168.1.1). It has all settings but i cant figure out which one is for port forwarding and how to do it.
  I also tried to get info from Portforward.com but it doesnt have the modem WA3002-G4 listed in it. Even to the extent I am unable to find any webpage with any kind of info regarding my modem.
  Help!!!!


----------



## alok4best (Apr 15, 2008)

U need to forward port 3389(TCP and UDP) from ur Router to ur Machine to enable Remote Desktop Connection..so that u can connect to ur PC from anywhere on Internet.
There must be some setting in Advanced section..something like Virtual Server and all...try figuring out, I cant tell the exact name of that section as I have a diff router...but once u forward these ports to ur LAN IP, Remote Desktop works fine.


----------



## freakitude (Apr 15, 2008)

Try instructions for UT-300R2v2 Modem given on portforward.com.


----------



## hansraj (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks a lot.... i can find my router company name atleast. But I have to attend one exam tommorow so taking a break till then.. will configure tomorrow evening.


----------



## Him007 (Apr 16, 2008)

hansraj said:


> thanks a lot.... i can find my router company name atleast. But I have to attend one exam tommorow so taking a break till then.. will configure tomorrow evening.



Hey first you tell what is your IP given by BSNL, for VNC you should have public IP not private (192.x.x.x OR 10.x.x.x etc) that can be accessable from ouside word.

Pls remember in your home you are using LAN that;s why VNC is working.

-Him007


----------



## hansraj (Apr 17, 2008)

@him007
do u mean to say that even if i do port forwarding still i wont be able to access my pc.... ya i do agree that i have a dynamic ip address instead of static ip


----------



## alok4best (Apr 17, 2008)

hansraj said:


> @him007
> do u mean to say that even if i do port forwarding still i wont be able to access my pc.... ya i do agree that i have a dynamic ip address instead of static ip


are dont worry,,,
ur dynamic IP is the reason why u r doing all this forwarding stuff..
once u forward these ports to ur local machine(ur LAN IP)...u will be able to access ur PC from anywhere...
what u have to do is put ur WAN IP(which BSNL gives u) in the remote connection,,this request will reach ur router , which will simple forward this connection request to ur machine as u have forwarded the port to ur machine..
I have myself successfully Hosted a web server and also connected to my pc remotely from my office using port forwarding. though a slow Internet connection can be a cause of concern..coz Remote desktop requires high speed.


----------



## hansraj (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks alok.... is bsnl broadband at both the ends good enough for remote desktop???


----------



## hansraj (Apr 18, 2008)

i am still unable to find the option of port forwarding in my routers setting. i saw that the option of NAT is nowhere available on my routers setting which is being used everywhere for port forwarding. I am attaching a file which is displaying the kind of interface my router has....


----------



## Renny (Apr 18, 2008)

Some of these BSNL modems do not have "Virtual Servers" option in them,

So instead enter your IP address(mostly 192.168.1.10) in the "DMZ Host" and save the settings,

That'll do the job for you.


----------



## hansraj (Apr 18, 2008)

but where will i find this "DMZ Host", i cant see it anywhere in my settings!!!!


----------



## Renny (Apr 18, 2008)

Type 192.168.1.1 in your browser(assuming the IP is your gateway)

Navigate to "NAT" and there you will come accross "DMZ Host",

If you still cant find it then type 192.168.1.1/main.htnl and then try the above step.


----------



## hansraj (Apr 18, 2008)

@rahul
if u read the post i have already posted an image which will show u that i am past the procedure which u have given. I am unable to find this NAT option anywhere and no DMZ host as well. I need something beyond this...


----------



## alok4best (Apr 19, 2008)

hansraj said:


> i am still unable to find the option of port forwarding in my routers setting. i saw that the option of NAT is nowhere available on my routers setting which is being used everywhere for port forwarding. I am attaching a file which is displaying the kind of interface my router has....



Dear, u have an option of Port Mapping if u watch closely...


----------



## hansraj (Apr 19, 2008)

ya  i do have this option of port mapping and that is the closest to port forwarding so i have posted that page as image. But even in that i am unable to find this option of DMZ host or NAT.......... I am attaching further 2  images which will show u further options in port mapping. The first one is when i press port mapping and on pressing "add" i get an image like the second attached one. But none of them are like the options given in NAT(for ip address, port, or the application)


----------



## alok4best (Apr 20, 2008)

hansraj said:


> ya  i do have this option of port mapping and that is the closest to port forwarding so i have posted that page as image. But even in that i am unable to find this option of DMZ host or NAT.......... I am attaching further 2  images which will show u further options in port mapping. The first one is when i press port mapping and on pressing "add" i get an image like the second attached one. But none of them are like the options given in NAT(for ip address, port, or the application)



it is the Menu which u need...
but I have never seen something cryptic like this..so confusing..
u have to add a new entry on this page only, that is sure..but how is the question


----------



## hansraj (Apr 21, 2008)

Does this modem support port forwarding????? is it possible that it doesnt have the option of port forwarding at all??


----------



## Renny (Apr 21, 2008)

192.168.1.1/home.html

Enter this and see if u get the missing options.


----------



## hansraj (Apr 22, 2008)

no success... the page is coming as white as snow.


----------



## hansraj (May 10, 2008)

hey guys one breakthru..... either the bsnl guys are oversmart or dope to keep such a useful setting hidden. Once i did restore back to factory setting in my router i got the page with NAT and DMZ option. I am posting it below. But the new problem is, in the list of services it doesnt have "VNC server" and even the most of the torrent clients are also missing so how can i add this to the service list.

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/795/natjl4.jpg


----------

